# How to make Airport Extreme hard drive available on web



## gingerman (Sep 7, 2007)

I would like to make my Airport Extreme's attached hard drive available to me over the web from anywhere.

I have a dynamic dns account.

Does anyone have any instructions please?

thanks

Steve


----------



## supanatral (Sep 8, 2007)

We can sure help. I have a few questions to start off with. First, do you use a router as a firewall before your computer is connected to the internet?

Also, how much do you know with setting up an FTP? Or is it that you don't know how to at all?

Also, if you want your mac to constantly update DynDNS then download the DynDNS updater:
http://www.dyndns.com/support/clients/


----------



## gingerman (Sep 10, 2007)

Hi here are your answers

First, do you use a router as a firewall before your computer is connected to the internet?
My Airport Extreme 'is' the router, and that is connected via a cable modem using ethernet DHCP.

Also, how much do you know with setting up an FTP? Or is it that you don't know how to at all?
I can set up FTP on my computer easily, although this is not the answer. MY computer travels with me. I wish to access the hard drive attached via USB on the Airport Extreme Router via the web from my computer. So my computer will not be local to the router.

Also, if you want your mac to constantly update DynDNS then download the DynDNS updater:
http://www.dyndns.com/support/clients/
Yes I have this, but it would be more appropriate for the router to reveal itself to DynDNS, as it is the router which needs to be accessed.

More detail about the Airport Extreme and it's Hard Drive sharing function is here.
http://www.apple.com/uk/airportextreme/


----------

